# Sauger Fishing



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

I fish for sauger in the Ohio Rvr. in cold weather Nov.. thru Mar. then I quit. I don't know why.. It's the way I was taught... Why do you not hear about sauger in the summer ???Do they all pack their bags and go somewhere else ?? Do they quit eating in the summer ???  Thanks Norm


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

We have found out over the years in the summer time that the sauger are stacked on the rock points in the river. We use crank baits and catch some nice fish!


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

We fished for them a couple of years ago in the summer. Used same tatics at Racine Dam, didn't get many. We switched over to crankbaits and bigger plastics and caught quite a few fish ohio saugers. The fishing was slow in the tail waters. Nothing like it is in March. I think Skeet might be right about the rock points. They have to go somewhere!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Skeet we do the same casting cranks on the rocks on any place no deeper than 10 ft . We also troll the same spots and deeper spots reef runners work will . Last week firetiger was good white also worked well .


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I have caught quite a few summertime sauger in the Guyandotte River above Huntington. The bite was always best in the evening. Big crankbaits fished with a stop-n-go retrieve worked best. Not the numbers like winter and early spring but the average size was much bigger.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Intersting thread. Often wondered this myself, and you rarley hear guys talking about Summer sauger fishing. I personally don't own a boat, so I havn't been able to fish for them in the summer, but it's nice to hear they are locatable.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We catch some once in awhile at Greenup when fishing for the Hybrids on carolina rigged stick baits or Lead Spoons. Good sized fish too.


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the info ,guys.Sounds like I"m gonna have to try it . I do love fishing the river. Really never know what you're going to catch..


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny thing about sauger's on crankbaits you never know they hit the lure .The action of the lure stops and the lure feels heavy . We caught several over 18 inches last weekend . They are also up in the creeks in the summer . We pitch plastic tip jigs for them in the creeks .


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I would like to add to my previous post that several summertime sauger are caught at night by flathead fisherman in the relatively small Mud River which flows into the Guyandotte River at Barbourville, WV. Perhaps they move up the smaller streams during summer due to better oxygen levels. Just a thought.
I realize these are not Ohio waters but this may help those interested in the topic of summer sauger location.
You don't need a boat to catch them. All my fishing in the Guyandotte and Mud Rivers has been done from the bank or wading. Chartreuse cranks seem to work best for me. Not to disagree with you C.J. but it has been my experience that sauger just about take the rod out of your hands when they hit the crankbait. Most,if not all my strikes come after I have stopped the bait and it begins to float up. 
I know an angler that trolls the Ohio alot and he says that sauger relate to shallow wood during summer. Hope this helps someone catch a few more fish.Tight lines!


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

While we are on the subject, has anyone fished the Markland pool lately?? Norm


----------

